# it's all your fault



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been checking out all of the newest Halloween stuff at the stores. Usually I start to run to the area but force myself to walk (cause I am an adult now) when I get there I swear I can smell apples, and feel a cool breeze. In this moment I am happy. 

This year is different though. I still get a huge Grinch grin and laugh sinister style to my self quietly. This year though all of the merchandise seems sorta lame.silly.poorly made. and I think it is because I have changed. You all make such incredible props that store bought evil cannot compare to homemade evil. 

Now I find myself more excited trying to figure out how all this stuff is made, or if I can make a mold out of it (oh those undercuts are to deep better use modeling clay) 

Halloween is in my bones I have worked for Christmas tree farms with apple orchards, pumpkin patches and all of the glory fall has to offer. My family and I have always decorated but I think this year I have turned the corner and become serious about haunting. 

Thanks alot people!

sorry so long I am a rambler


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Your epiphany has come, and so it begins...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeed ithurt, you have pasted over to the dark side. From now on you will look at junk in a new way, not as trash but as possible material for a prop. You will find yourself watching horror flicks with a pad of paper to take notes on makeup and stag props. You will also notice that these movies are not has scary has they once were. While watching you will no longer scream in terror, but say to yourself "how did they make that and how can I do it too". Yes, gone are the days of plastic masks and polyester costumes, of cutting holes in a sheet and being a ghost. Ithurts, you are now one of us and there is no going back. So welcome to the misty gloom of the dark. Those dark shadows you see are your friends now.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I will always have a soft spot in my heart for the old school boxed costumes that came with a plastic mask and a vinyl "apron". As a kid, I almost always had homemade costumes that were light-years ahead of the store bought ones, but the few that I did get to buy always filled me with happiness. I can still smell the vinyl when you first open the box...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Yes indeed ithurt, you have pasted over to the dark side. From now on you will look at junk in a new way, not as trash but as possible material for a prop. You will find yourself watching horror flicks with a pad of paper to take notes on makeup and stag props. You will also notice that these movies are not has scary has they once were. While watching you will no longer scream in terror, but say to yourself "how did they make that and how can I do it too". Yes, gone are the days of plastic masks and polyester costumes, of cutting holes in a sheet and being a ghost. Ithurts, you are now one of us and there is no going back. So welcome to the misty gloom of the dark. Those dark shadows you see are your friends now.


well said BD,
you hit the nail on the coffin alright..
Ghoul Luck ithurt...we'll be waiting for your ideas and pics


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Yes indeed ithurt, you have pasted over to the dark side. From now on you will look at junk in a new way, not as trash but as possible material for a prop. You will find yourself watching horror flicks with a pad of paper to take notes on makeup and stag props. You will also notice that these movies are not has scary has they once were. While watching you will no longer scream in terror, but say to yourself "how did they make that and how can I do it too". Yes, gone are the days of plastic masks and polyester costumes, of cutting holes in a sheet and being a ghost. Ithurts, you are now one of us and there is no going back. So welcome to the misty gloom of the dark. Those dark shadows you see are your friends now.


Now you know what we are, now you know what you are. You'll never grow old, Michael, and you'll never die. But you must feed!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a whole new perspective, isn't it? Welcome to the club.



higginsr said:


> Now you know what we are, now you know what you are. You'll never grow old, Michael, and you'll never die. But you must feed!


LOL. Nice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We are in every sense, crafters. We craft atmospheres, props and emotions from nothing but the rawest materials and sometimes against the odds. Welcome to the suspense, surprise, and sometimes frustrating world of haunting!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

the cool thing is this seems to incorporate every skill that I've ever learned.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ithurt said:


> the cool thing is this seems to incorporate every skill that I've ever learned.


...and over time you'll develop new skills and knowledge.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

ithurt said:


> I swear I can smell apples, and feel a cool breeze.


That is the same way that I picture/smell October and Halloween.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

ithurt said:


> I have been checking out all of the newest Halloween stuff at the stores. Usually I start to run to the area but force myself to walk (cause I am an adult now) when I get there I swear I can smell apples, and feel a cool breeze. In this moment I am happy.
> 
> This year is different though. I still get a huge Grinch grin and laugh sinister style to my self quietly. This year though all of the merchandise seems sorta lame.silly.poorly made. and I think it is because I have changed. You all make such incredible props that store bought evil cannot compare to homemade evil.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way.Its great isnt it?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've felt this way for years. The stuff in the stores is crap. I can't even walk into a Halloween specialty store without thinking "If I buy this, how much work will I have to put into it before it looks decent". But on the rare occasion you do find something great in a store, a real must have piece that you won't have to tinker with, you appreciate it like a piece of fine art. Purchasing it is bliss. Just savor the moment...then post pictures.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I echo some of those same sentiments. As a professional haunter though, I get some creative inspirational ideas from some of the "crap" that is sold in the stores. Like you HalloweenZombie, I'll look at something and the gears start turning with all of the "What if I..." I've been lucky enough to take some of the simplest things I've seen, tweak them, and scare the bejeebees out of people. It's all about incorporating people's fears and phobias into it. (Dolls, clowns, heights, the dark, etc.)
Some of the things you all create are the stuff of nightmares, and would be a prized piece of "Art de Horror" in any haunters collection, professional or otherwise. It's just too bad that you can't get your stuff into the stores. It would be a delightful change to flip over a prop, and see "Made in the USA...by Ghostess, Krough, Stolloween, etc.", vice "Made in Taiwan".
Just my 2 cents, for what it's worth.


----------

